# My Trip to Beirut



## Crusader74 (Dec 12, 2007)

Used to travel to Beirut from the Ao(Area of Operations) at least once every two weeks..You couldn't travel anywhere on your own so if someone had to go I would volunteer to go with them.

Have one story.,very mundane trips..I tried to take photos of Syrian Posts/checkpoints but none really came out cause I had to hide the camera from them..If they saw it ...well...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





We used to do an overnight in Beirut before you came home on leave..
There is an Irish Bar(Called the Wild Geese) in Beirut were we used to go for the night..it would be all organized with the owner who was married to an Irish women..

They would reserve an area for us and we would eat and drink and have a laugh,..Irish music would be played and then back to the hotel room and sleep..

I remember getting very Drunk and wandering out side trying to hail a taxi to go back to the hotel, but no one would stop for the mad Irishman standing in the middle of the road pi**ed out of his head!!..even if one did stop, I hadn't a frickin Clue where I was going! so after not getting any joy I wandered back to the bar to get more drink and wait for the lads..Who did know where the hotel was.

When we did go the Irish Lady from the bar rang taxi's for us..and told the taxi men where our hotels were..On the way back to our hotel,  we came to this huge roundabout with a huge  Christmas tree in the centre, and box's made up as presents.Offcourse we had to jump out of the taxi, about four in the morning to take photos..so there is four of us Pi**ed drunk,when the Police showed up and start shouting at us in Arabic and drawing their batons!!

The taxi man who I have to say had the patience of a saint came to our aid and saved us a night in a Lebanese jail cell!!..course when the police were told we were Irish ..One of them said ..Ah Irish and laughed!,got back into their jeep and left..

We finally got back to the hotel and crashed out..I had only gone to sleep when my room mate who didn't drink(Thank God),kicked me outta bed to get ready to get the flight home..
I was in bed for all of 40 mins!!!!


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Dec 14, 2007)

lol!  Sometimes it's very good to be Irish.  ;)


----------

